# For those of you with a goiter, did your throat get sore



## refinnej (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm getting ready to have my entire thyroid removed, and one of the reasons why is because it feels as if something is stuck in my throat all the time. It's also gotten sore.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

refinnej said:


> I'm getting ready to have my entire thyroid removed, and one of the reasons why is because it feels as if something is stuck in my throat all the time. It's also gotten sore.


That is a very good reason. They will send it out to pathology to make sure there is no cancer.

Have you scheduled the surgery?


----------



## gadamscctx (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a 1.4 cm solitary nodule and have a terrible sore throat constantly. Cough and feel like their is something stuck in my throat all the time. They assure me there is nothing to worry about. If it were up to me I would have mine taken out also; no one needs to be uncomfortable and in pain all the time. In my opinion your are doing the right thing. Best wishes and I hope all goes well for you.

Sincerely,
Gerry


----------



## refinnej (Jul 31, 2010)

Andros said:


> Have you scheduled the surgery?


No, I'm meeting with the surgeon this following Mon. I'm hoping to have it done asap as I have college classes starting on Aug 30!


----------



## refinnej (Jul 31, 2010)

gadamscctx said:


> I have a 1.4 cm solitary nodule and have a terrible sore throat constantly. Cough and feel like their is something stuck in my throat all the time. They assure me there is nothing to worry about. If it were up to me I would have mine taken out also; no one needs to be uncomfortable and in pain all the time. In my opinion your are doing the right thing. Best wishes and I hope all goes well for you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Gerry


Thanks Gerry! I also have a cough.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I had mine removed this past June, instant relief ) I feel amazing all over actually. Good luck to you and I hope your surgery goes very well, and a quick recovery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gadamscctx said:


> I have a 1.4 cm solitary nodule and have a terrible sore throat constantly. Cough and feel like their is something stuck in my throat all the time. They assure me there is nothing to worry about. If it were up to me I would have mine taken out also; no one needs to be uncomfortable and in pain all the time. In my opinion your are doing the right thing. Best wishes and I hope all goes well for you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Gerry


If this was "their/they" throat; they would worry plenty. Find someone in medical establishment that shares your concern and worries.

I know I worry with you; as you already know. Something is not right.


----------

